
A Real-time Collaborative iPython/Jupyter notebook - geyang
http://lesquare.escherpad.com/@yang.ge/A-Collaborative-Real-time-iPython-Jupyter-Client-for-Self-hosted-Jupyter-Servers-tcwtda0jqgbb
======
geyang
Hi Ge here the developer. As of now you can

\- collaborate at real-time with others

\- search full text

\- all past versions are saved, down to one or two key strokes.

In order to use this, you need to have your own jupyter server. The setup
guide is here:

[https://github.com/escherpad/help-desk](https://github.com/escherpad/help-
desk)

